
Sexiest company names - sharpshoot

======
jkush
I don't know if it's sexy but I like buxfer. I have this notion that it's a
shortened version of "more bucks fer you"

~~~
jganetsk
More Buxfer you. Mor Buxfer me. More Buxfer everybody!

------
sharpshoot
Naming a company is hard - so what are the best names you've ever heard?
37signals is pretty groovy

------
danielha
I always thought ArsDigita and Six Apart sounded pretty good.

------
floozyspeak
names are boring without witty promise enabling tag lines...

Fondle, We Make it Simple

oh oh.. current names.. lame.. my bad..

